# 97 F 350 Gas Mileage?



## JML (Dec 27, 1999)

Hello, i am looking to buy a 1997 f-350 with the 7.3l turbo diesel in it (automatic). What is the average mpg you get with this setup. thanks joe


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

A friend of mine has a 97 F250 HD,excab 4x4,which is probably about the same weight as yours.He has the powerstroke/auto and 3.55 gears.His average mixed driving with nothing in the bed and no trailer is 16-17mpg with gentle driving techniques.If I were you,from what ive seen Id avoid the auto with the PSD,its a pile of junk,go for a std trans.

----------
John D


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2000)

my 96 250 psd auto ex cab with 55000 mil gets low 14 mpg to 18 hiway 14 i left idle stop go in the town i work in


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

My foreman has a 96psd with 92k on it and he gets 18 all around driving mpg.
John you need to go the ford diesel web site and read fords responce to ongoing auto tranny problems. Its a hoot.
In essence it says,
We know it sucks but we will try to do better. Although we really dont know how to.

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------

